# final collage



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

here is the final collage..had to change two pics to add some...
[attachment=353:attachment]

and there is also the key of the malts names...i prob couldnt tell u all the owners









[attachment=431:attachment]


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

It looks soooo good. I love it! Thanks Jamie. I'd use it as my wallpaper but my computer just died and I'm on my husbands. My computer is going back to Best Buy tomorrow. I will be happy to have it back, hopefully soon. You've done an awesome job!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

thanks..if u want the full size let me know


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

WOW!







that is awesome, great job


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Wow, it is fabulous. I know this took a ton of your time to do and I thank you for giving us such a beautiful collage of our babies. Bravo!!!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

It turned out really nice!! Thank you!!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

It's wonderful.


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

Great job! The collage looks wonderful with all those cotton balls!

Who's dog is UhOh?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tyler's Sis_@Sep 11 2005, 09:28 PM
> *Great job! The collage looks wonderful with all those cotton balls!
> 
> Who's dog is UhOh?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=98622*


[/QUOTE]
teaco's (charlotte's)


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Wow Jaimie what a wonderful job you have done for us, thank you so very much


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Excellent job!









Oh....wait.....can I change my picture?

(hahahaha!! Just kidding!)


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Jamie, thanks for all your time. The collage is wonderful.


----------



## clharter (May 14, 2005)

YOU ROCK


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Thank you so much for doing this. It looks amazing. Is it going to the be on the calendar?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NewMom328_@Sep 11 2005, 10:00 PM
> *Thank you so much for doing this.  It looks amazing.  Is it going to the be on the calendar?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=98635*


[/QUOTE]
well i sent it to the calendar submission email..so we will see


----------



## *tink's*mommy (Aug 15, 2005)

Thanks Jamie! You did a great job. I love being able to see all the babies names on their picture.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Great job, Jamie!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Wonderful job LadyMontava...makes me wish I had sent in a photo. I kept thinking I've got to do that...oh well. It really does look nice and wouldn't it be a great calendar cover?


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Great job Jaimie!!














It looks awesome!!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Great job!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Great job. I could look at it all day! Thanks for squeezing my two in at the last moment.


----------



## SNOWY (Oct 4, 2004)

BEAUTIFUL JOB























It will perfect in the calendar cover.....


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Jaimie,

That is truly awesome...and to think you finished this for all of us...in the mist of Katrina. You are one wonderful person. Thank you for your love of Malts and your love of this site which allowed you to be so dedicated. You rock!!!!


----------



## a2z (Aug 23, 2004)

All those beautiful little white faces together....

Thank you, thank you, thank you,
Ann and Zoey


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Jaimie, it's great!! I love it


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Great job!!! All those pretty little faces. I gotta print it out


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

Thank you lady montava. It looks wonderful


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Way to go Jaimie!



































It is beautiful!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

It looks amazing!!! Great job!!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Very nice!!! (I can see Jaimie's head swelling) PUAHAHAH j/k...now I can see her face getting RED! PUAHAHAH Now...can you fit this on a mug too?


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

that's amazing jaimie.. thank you.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Absoulutly Beautifull Jaimie,you rock


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

Thank you Jaimie







I think it is just beautiful. You are the greatest


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

It is just perfect you are one of a kind. I love it .[attachment=378:attachment]


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Just beautiful


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

It looks great. Thanks for including us (or rather Miko)!!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

cute cute cute! it's fun to guess which dogs are which just by memory, by looking at signatures. i'm awful, i think i guessed about 4. i love the pic of samson. he looks like he's recovering from a rough night the night before, hehe. 

this calls for a 21-chili salute. unfortunately, when i try, i get the following message:
"You have posted a message with more emoticons that this board allows. Please reduce the number of emoticons you've added to the message."

this will have to do:
















ann marie and the "that's it, we may not be banned from this forum, but we will be banned from using the stinkin chili..." buttercup


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Looks fantastic!!! Thanks Jaimie for all your hard work.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

It's beautiful!







Thanks for including us.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I must have missed...how do I get Lacey's photo added or is it to late?

It does look great.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

This is just awesome!! If thats on the calendar, I'm so getting one!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

there are a few ppl that i have left out that want to be in the collage..are there n e one with good photoshop experience that i can send the pdf to and u can edit them in/? if not it will be at least 4 weeks b4 i could do n emore again..im very busy at school and dont get home til late. thanks!


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

How did you do this and what program did you use? The only program I have that may work is Printmaster. I make all kinds of cards with it. I would Love to do one of my baby. I Love it a job well done and I am sure that it took a lot of time to do. I now have it as my wallpaper.


----------



## Bridge (Jun 2, 2005)

The collage looks great! Thank you for taking the time to do it.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Sep 14 2005, 08:53 PM
> *there are a few ppl that i have left out that want to be in the collage..are there n e one with good photoshop experience that i can send the pdf to and u can edit them in/?  if not it will be at least 4 weeks b4 i could do n emore again..im very busy at school and dont get home til late.  thanks!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=99733*


[/QUOTE]
Hi Jamie. I may have listed Sugar and Chloe in the wrong order when I sent their pictures to you. They need to switch places. The one on the far left is Sugar and to the right of her is Chloe. Sorry for the mixup.
KAB


----------

